# Frage zu einem Sichtfenster im Hochteich



## Newbie (21. Nov. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bastele fleißig an meinem neuen Koipool, der im Frühjahr nächsten Jahres an den anderen Teich "angeschlossen" werden soll.

Ich habe hier viel, sehr viel gelesen und versucht, alle Tipps "aufzusaugen".
Dennoch habe ich eine Frage, bei der ich mich über Eure Hilfe freuen würde.

Wenn das Fenster im Rahmen ist, plane ich, die EDPM Folie von innen auf das Fenster zu kleben. Der beste Tipp für einen passenden Kleber ist bis jetzt KS 100 Attikakleber. Danach Innotec für die Kanten.

KS 100 ist aber nur schwer zu bekommen und im Netz gibt es noch weitere Kleber, die EPDM mit Glas verkleben können sollen.

Hat jemand von Euch schon mal eine solche Verbindung hergestellt und kann mir Tipps geben?

Vielen Dank und Gruß, Dirk.


----------



## Moonlight (21. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Frage zu einem Sichtfenster im Hochteich*

Folie von innen auf die Scheibe kleben?
Mir war so als hätte ich das bisher anders gesehen und zwar erst die Folie und dann die Scheibe. Also quasi die Folie zwischen Scheibe und Rahmen einklemmen und natürlich verkleben.

Aber was da genommen wurde kann ich Dir nicht sagen.

Mandy


----------



## Newbie (21. Nov. 2011)

Hallo Mandy,

Ja, das ist eine Möglichkeit. Bei einer 90kg Scheibe möchte ich aber keine Folie zwischen Rahmen und Scheibe haben.  M.E. zu gefährlich, weil die Folie u.U. dann "an der Scheibe ziehen kann".

Es geht auch nicht um die Konstruktion, sondern um eine Erfahrung, Kautschuk auf Glas zu kleben.

Danke und Gruß, Dirk.


----------



## toschbaer (21. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Frage zu einem Sichtfenster im Hochteich*

Hallo Dirk,
 Innotec sollte eigentlich reichen, wenn Du es richtig baust!
Kraftschüssig muß es auf jeden Fall sein!
D.h. Rahmen (PVC) auf Beton oder Holz oder Steinmauer, dann eine dicke Naht Imotec, anschließend die Scheibe (die  richtige Stärke und dass die Kanten geschliffen sind bitte beachten)
- wieder eine Naht Innotec 
- jetzt die Folie 
- wieder eine Naht Innotec 
- jetzt wird der zweite Rahmen aufgeschraubt
- nach zwei Tagen die sichtbaren Fugen säubern und schön versiegeln
- fertig
-

In meiner IH habe ich es ein wenig leichter gemacht; dort habe ich gleich ein KS- Fenster genommen und dies auf die Folie geschraubt und versiegelt.


----------



## majestic12et (22. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Frage zu einem Sichtfenster im Hochteich*

Hi,

ich kenne diese Anleitung:

ANLEITUNG/BAUBERICHT

Ich hoffe die unterstützt ein wenig.

Grz

Kai


----------



## Nikolai (22. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Frage zu einem Sichtfenster im Hochteich*

Hallo Dirk,

ersteinmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deiner Entscheidung für ein Sichtfenster. Du wirst noch sehr viel Freude daran haben.
Mit Folie auf die Scheibe kleben habe ich keine Erfahrung. Mein Vorgängerteich war aber auch quaderförmig gemauert, mit Folie ausgelegt und darin eine Sichtscheibe eingesetzt. Die Sichtscheibe hatte ich damals mit der Folie zwischen einen Doppelrahmen eingeklemmt und den Doppelrahmen verschraubt. Als Dichtungsmaterial hatte ich Silikon verwendet. Es war über viele Jahre absolut dicht.
Das Problem lag eher im Auslegen des quaderförmigen Beckens mit Folie. Ungeschnitten ergeben sich große Falten, die sorgfältig zu legen sind. Auch die Kanten der nach hinten gelegten Falten müssen oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche liegen. Dazu braucht die Folie ein erhebliches Übermaß. (mindestens die diagonale Fadenlänge). Die Ecken ausschneiden und die Folie zu verkleben birgt ein großes Risiko, weil in den unteren Ecken Material zur Überlappung fehlt. Diese Ecken sind nur mit großer Sorgfalt und viel Geschick dicht zu bekommen.
Wenn Du die Folie auf die Scheibe kleben willst, würde ich sämtliche Zugspannungen auf die Verklebung vermeiden. Deshalb solltest Du vor dem Ausschneiden des Fensters, das Becken einmal komplett füllen, damit sich die Folie dem Becken anpasst. Falten im Bereich des Fensters mußt Du unbedingt vermeiden.
Auch wenn es zunächst einfach erscheint, wird es eine heikle Angelegenheit. Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg dabei.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## buddler (22. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Frage zu einem Sichtfenster im Hochteich*

Hallo!muss es denn unbedingt Folie sein?Glasfaser oder Farbe dichten doch auch.dann dürfte die Scheibe doch auch einfacher zu installieren sein.
Gruss Jörg


----------



## Newbie (22. Nov. 2011)

Hallo Nikolai, 

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Beschreibung.
Ich habe mir all diese Gedanken auch gemacht ( und auch die diversen Bauanleitungen im Netz studiert ) und mich auch bewußt für EPDM Folie und gegen GFK oder gar Flüssigfolie entschieden.
Und auch das Risiko, die Folie zu zerschneiden und verbinden, um sie perfekt an den Quader anzupassen, möchte ich nicht eingehen.
Das Problem der Faltenverlegung bin ich letztes Wochende angegangen, die Folie war vorher so berrechnet, dass sie auch dann passt.
Man kann EPDM Folien in Holland sogar schon 3D vorgerfertigt und passend für einen solchen Pool bestellen. Da haben mich aber die enormen Kosten von abgehalten. Ich habe es letztes We schon bereut ;-).
Aber mit Geduld werde ich auch die Falten bestmöglich verlegt bekommen.

Dass ich die Folie an der Scheibe bei Verklebung keiner Belastung aussetzten darf, kann ich mir vorstellen. Ich werde reichlich Folie dort liegen lassen.

Allerdings suche trotz aller Eurer nett gemeinten Ratschläge immer noch einen Kleber ;-).
Innotec wird dort nicht funktionieren, damit kann man noch nicht mal große Falten verkleben. Bodenabläufe und Durchführungen abdichten, ok. Aber wirklich kleben geht damit nicht, wenn irgendwo noch Kräfte ziehen.

Gruß, Dirk.


----------



## Nikolai (22. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Frage zu einem Sichtfenster im Hochteich*

Hallo Dirk,

ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei der Suche nach einem passenden Kleber. Dennoch würde ich Dir zu einem Rahmen raten.
Bei meiner Beschreibung des Rahmens ist mir ein Fehler unterlaufen, da hatte meine Erinnerung mich im stich gelassen.
Ich hatte 2 Rahmen aus Winkelstahl (Schenkelbreite ca. 25mm und 3mm dick) zusammengeschweißt. In den einen Rahmen hatte ich die Scheibe mit Silikon eingeklebt. Den anderen Rahmen habe ich an den ersten aufgelegt, so dass die Schenkel plan aufeinander liegen. Dazwischen die Folie verklemmt und die Rahmen miteinander verschraubt. Vielleicht gefällt Dir diese Lösung besser.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## buddler (22. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Frage zu einem Sichtfenster im Hochteich*

Hallo!muss es denn unbedingt Folie sein?Glasfaser oder Farbe dichten doch auch.dann dürfte die Scheibe doch auch einfacher zu installieren sein.
Gruss Jörg


----------



## buddler (22. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Frage zu einem Sichtfenster im Hochteich*

Ohhh, doppelt


----------



## Newbie (23. Nov. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Die Doppelrahmen-Konstruktion gefällt mir nicht, weil dann Schrauben oder Muttern im nassen Bereich sind.

Ich habe heute noch mal mit Jemanden mit viel Erfahrung in diesem Gebiet gesprochen.

Ich werde auch davon absehen, die Folie auf die Scheibe kleben zu wollen. Ich werde sie zwischen Mauer und Rahmen mit einschrauben und dann den Rahmen mit Innotec gut abdichten.
Dann werde ich die Scheibe von Innen mit dick Innotec in den Rahmen kleben, mit Schraubzwingen und Kanthölzer unter Druck setzen und gut aushärten lassen. Dann noch mal ne Schicht Innotec und gut is.

Danke für Eure Tipps,

Gruß, Dirk.


----------



## Nikolai (23. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Frage zu einem Sichtfenster im Hochteich*

Naja, wenn Du jemanden mit viel Erfahrung hast, dann brauchst Du uns ja nicht mehr.

Aber warum nimmst Du nicht Silikon zum Scheibe einkleben? Im Fensterbau und Aquarienbau habe ich noch nie von Innotec gehöhrt.
Mit Schraubzwingen die Scheibe einpressen höhrt sich gut an. Viel Spaß dabei!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Folie an eine rauhe Betonwand pressen könnte klappen, muß aber nicht - bezüglich der Dichtheit.

Der mit der vielen Ahnung hat dich sicher verarscht.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Newbie (25. Nov. 2011)

Glaub mir, ich merke, wenn mich jemand verarscht.

Zwischen Folie und Mauer ist Vlies und zwischen Schraubzwinge und Scheibe Holz.

Ich hoffe, das beruhigt Dich.

Trotzdem vielen Dank für die netten Wünsche.

Gruß, Dirk.


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Frage zu einem Sichtfenster im Hochteich*

Hallo Dirk,
bitte bleib' uns gewogen, und berichte von Deinen Fortschritten! Das Thema Fenster ist nach wie vor sehr interessant, und Deine Strategie hört sich nicht verkehrt an.
Wir sind sehr gespannt auf Deinen Bau!


----------



## sante (26. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Frage zu einem Sichtfenster im Hochteich*

Hallo Dirk

Ich habe es mit der Scheibe vor 2 Jahren so gemacht.
Ich hab mir einen rahmen aus edelstahl passend zur scheibe bauen lassen.
Diesen hab ich dann in die schahlsteine mit einbetoniert (ohne sie zu verschrauben).
Warum ohne schrauben ? weil ich mir dachte es gibt spannungen im winter wegen der unterschiedlichen materialien.
Kommen gleich noch ein paar bilder muß sie nur auf der festplatte suchen.


----------



## sante (26. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Frage zu einem Sichtfenster im Hochteich*

So weiter gehts, daß einsetzen der scheibe.
Erstmal die scheibe in position bringen.

Medium 18757 anzeigen
und ab in die fluten.
hier sieht mann auch den kleber den ich verwendet habe. 


Medium 18758 anzeigen
hier ist die scheibe zu sehen sie ist 32 mm stark und besteht aus 4 lagen.

Medium 18759 anzeigen


----------



## sante (26. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Frage zu einem Sichtfenster im Hochteich*

So die nächsten bilder.

das einkleben, lieber bischen mehr als zu sparsam.

Medium 18760 anzeigen
Medium 18761 anzeigen
jetzt nur noch das ding einsetzen.

hat schon ganz schön gewicht das teil.

Medium 18762 anzeigen
Medium 18763 anzeigen
jetzt ein bischen feinarbeit, nicht das der kleber beim einsetzen noch verschoben wird.

Medium 18764 anzeigen
jetzt noch die scheibe richtig in den kleber drücken.

ABER ACHTUNG ZWISCHEN SCHEIBE UND RAHMEN MUß NOCH KLEBER BLEIBEN.

als puffer nicht das die scheibe weich im rahmen liegt.

Medium 18765 anzeigen
Dann noch von der teichinnenseite den kleber schön verstreichen.

Und sich das resultat anschauen.

Medium 18766 anzeigen
noch ein bischen sichern und das wars eigendlich. wenn jetzt das wasser steigt drückt es die scheibe in den kleber und an den rahmen und ist DICHT.

Medium 18768 anzeigen
so sieht es dann aus.

ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein klein bischen helfen.


----------



## Nikolai (26. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Frage zu einem Sichtfenster im Hochteich*

Hallo Jens,

sehr schön dokumentiert

Wenn ich das richtig erkannt habe, hast Du die Folie in den Rahmen geklebt und die Scheibe dann darüber eingesetzt? Vielleicht kannst Du das noch näher beschreiben. Auch die Art Kleber ist auf dem Bild nicht deutlich zu erkennen. Hast Du dazu Angaben.
Einen  wichtigen Punkt hast Du hier schon angesprochen. Die Kleberschicht sollte nicht zu dünn sein und sollte auch elastisch bleiben. Damit werden Spannungen beim Ausdehnen der verschiedenen Materialien vermieden.
Bei großen Scheiben sollte auch die Verformung der Scheibe unter dem Wasserdruck nicht außer Acht gelassen werden. Die Scheibe bildet in der unteren Mitte einen Bauch. Damit klappen die Ecken heraus und unelastische Verklebungen lösen sich.

@ Dirk:
Das Du Holz zwischen Schraubzwinge und Scheibe legst, davon bin ich schon ausgegangen. Ich hatte eher die Befürchtung, dass Du den Kleber zu sehr herausdrückst und der Klebefilm zu dünn wird, bzw die Scheibe bei punktuellem Druck zu sehr durchbiegt und bricht.


Gruß Nikolai


----------



## sante (26. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Frage zu einem Sichtfenster im Hochteich*

Hallo Nikolai,

hab mich vieleicht ein bischen blöd ausgedrückt.
ja ich hab die folie erst in den rahmen geklebt. dann nochmal eine schicht kleber auf die folie und rahmen und dort die scheibe eingesetzt. 
weiß nicht darf ich hier den link für den kleber einsetzen? ansonsten liebe mods einfach löschen.
http://koi-discount.de/teichbau/kleber-reiniger/polymer-spezial/polymer-spezial-schwarz-290ml.html

Nikolai du kannst mir glauben bei der scheibe biegt sich nichts. es ist eine schuss sichere scheibe wo ich mal günstig drann gekommen bin.
aber ist schon richtig die scheibenstärke sollte schon passen, sonnst gibt es das böse erwachen.
wer so was vorhaben sollte fragt am besten einen glaser nach panzerglas und nehmt die dicke brieftasche mit.
aber der anblick der fische entschädigt euch wieder dafür.
ich würde auf jeden fall wieder mit scheibe bauen.


----------



## Nikolai (26. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Frage zu einem Sichtfenster im Hochteich*

Hallo Jens,



> aber der anblick der fische entschädigt euch wieder dafür.
> ich würde auf jeden fall wieder mit scheibe bauen.



kann ich nur bestätigen.

Das Deine Scheibe großzügig dimensioniert ist habe ich wohl bemerkt.
In meinem Fall war das anders. Mein Fenster hat eine lichte Weite von 1m Hoch und 2 m Breit. Aus Kostengründen habe ich 20 mm Plexiglas verwendet. Von der Bruchsicherheit kein Problem. Aber die Durchbiegung ist schon erheblich. Obwohl ich die Scheibe über die Länge um 2cm gewölbt eingesetzt habe, ist sie im Bauchbereich völlig plan. Die Ecken haben sich angehoben (vielleicht so 1-2mm). An diesen Stellen mußte ich nachbessern. Da Kleber allgemein nur trockene Materialien kleben und der Spalt beim Absenken des Wasserspiegels wieder verschwindet, war das nicht ganz einfach.
Der Hersteller hatte mir eine Plattenstärke von 50mm errechnet, um diese Probleme zu umgehen. Das hätte mich aber weit über 1000 Euro gekostet.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## sante (26. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Frage zu einem Sichtfenster im Hochteich*

Hallo Nikolai

ich glaub so viel mut hätte ich nicht gehabt. aber sei es drumm.
 der anblick der fische lohnt auf jeden fall.


----------



## Newbie (14. Apr. 2012)

So,

der Herbst und Winter waren lang .... und arbeitsreich. 
Mein neuer Koi Pool mit Sichtfenster ist fast fertig. Jetzt wird es Zeit, dass die Temperaturen steigen.

LG, Dirk.


----------



## Moonlight (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frage zu einem Sichtfenster im Hochteich*

Nicht schlecht ... 
Zeig mal paar mehr Detailfotos ...


----------



## Newbie (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frage zu einem Sichtfenster im Hochteich*

Oki doki,

hier noch ein paar Photos.

Sind ca. 14m³ geworden, verbunden mit den alten Teich, der bei Bedarf über den Bachlauf als Pflanzenfilter verwendet werden kann.
Der eigentliche Filter ist ein SuperSieve in Schwerkraft, von wo zwei Pumpen das Wasser in IBC1 (300L Helix bewegt) pumpen.
Von dort aus läuft es wieder per Schwerkraft in einen zweiten IBC (den ich zunächst mit Helix ruhend bestückt hatte, der aber im Moment ausser ein paar Damenstrümpfen als zusätzlichen Feinfilter, im Übrigen eine sehr effektive und preiswerte Art der Filterung .. einmal pro Monat die Strümpfe wechseln .. fertig, leer ist) und zurück ins Becken.

Eine große Pumpe läuft zwischen Spaltsieb und IBC1 noch über eine 55W UVC Lampe (deshalb auch noch mal den "Feinfilter" bevor es wieder in ins Becken zurück geht.
Eine kleinere Pumpe läuft ab nächste Woche noch über eine Wärmepumpe in IBC1, um in Zukunft die Temperatur in den Übergangsmonaten ein wenig anheben zu können.

So far, war ne Menge Arbeit, hat aber auch viel Spaß gemacht.

To be continued ... ;-)

Gruß, Dirk.


----------

